# Experiened Raft guide needed



## eddyout (May 22, 2004)

Experienced raft guide needed for 2008 summer season for 3-4 day overnight trips. All trips dates pre-booked. Have a set rafting work schedule, lots of fun! Please e-mail a resume' to [email protected] or call 1-970-653-7238.


----------

